# suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc



## cMPhoeniX (25. März 2012)

*suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc*

hallo,

suche eine gute wlan steckkarte für meinen desktop. mainboard ist ein asrock, ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

soll ich eine karte für pci oder pci-e kaufen ? also quasi die steckkarte über oder unter der grafikkarte stecken ( was ist besser für die kühlung? habe nur vorne und hinten oben einen lüfter)

habt ihr tipps? entfernung zum router ist 4meter luftlinie durch eine wand im gleichen geschoss. will eigentlich nicht mehr als 30€ ausgeben.


----------



## Thallassa (25. März 2012)

*AW: suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc*

Ich würde auf PCIe setzen, zwecks Zukunftssicherheit und so.

Sowas z.B.
TP-Link TL-WN881ND, 300Mbps (MIMO), PCIe x1 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS PCE-N15, 300Mbps, PCIe x1 (MIMO) (90-IG1U003M00-0PA0) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## onslaught (25. März 2012)

*AW: suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc*

Habe einer Freundin neulich die oben genannte Asus N15 PCIe eingebaut. Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Schnelle problemlose Treiberinstallation und sofort hervorragende Verbindung. 10m Entfernung durch 3 Wände Massiver Kalksandstein oder Beton.
Die ist so klein daß sie die Lüftung kaum bis garnicht Beeinträchtigt.

P.S. 30 € kostet die nicht.

PPS. Software nicht installiert, nur Treiber. W-lan über Windows konfigurieren.


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2012)

*AW: suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc*

ich hab den vorgänger der asuskarte und kann auch nur positives darüber berichten.

im zweifel würd ich aber einen usb stick nehmen, mit einem usb-verlängerungskabel bist du antennentechnisch noch flexibler.


----------



## onslaught (26. März 2012)

*AW: suche gute wlan steckkarte für pc*



> antennentechnisch noch flexibler.


An die Karte kann man locker eine Zimmerantenne (ca.13€) mit längerem Kabel anschließen, und Sticks werden sehr heiß mit der Zeit UND sind etwas teurer als die Karte+zus.Antenne.


----------

